# Il y a pire pour + infinitif



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire:

(...) sa carrière prend forme alors qu'elle n'a que 18 ans lorsque le célèbre
réalisateur Jacques Grandville lui propose un rôle. *Il y a pire pour* commencer sa vie d'artiste!
S'en suivra un succès planétaire qui propulsera la jeune femme au rang de star.(...)

Que veut dire: 
'Il y a pire pour commencer sa vie d'artiste!', s'il vous plaît?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Une expression synonyme serait ici :

"Il y _(a / aurait)_ *une* pire *façon de* _(... commencer sa vie d'artiste)_"


----------



## Philippides

C'est une litote: ce que l'article veut dire c'est que commencer avec Jacques Grandvile est une grande chance


----------



## Gemmenita

snarkhunter said:


> (...)"Il y _(a / aurait)_ *une* pire *façon de* _(... commencer sa vie d'artiste)_"


*+*


Philipides said:


> C'est une litote: ce que l'article veut dire c'est que commencer avec Jacques Grandvile est une grande chance


= Il se pourrait y avoir une plus mauvaise façon de commencer sa vie d'artiste, mais elle était très chanceuse de l'avoir commencée avec le célèbre réalisateur Jacques Grandville.

Oui? C'est ça?

Pourriez-vous le confirmer, s'il vous plaît?


----------



## snarkhunter

Gemmenita said:


> Il se pourrait y avoir une plus mauvaise façon de commencer sa vie d'artiste, mais elle était très chanceuse de l'avoir commencée avec le célèbre réalisateur Jacques Grandville.
> 
> Oui? C'est ça?
> 
> Pourriez-vous le confirmer, s'il vous plaît?


Oui. Mais plutôt que "une plus mauvaise", dans ce cas, je préférerais dire "une moins bonne". Cela revient presque au même, mais en donnant une nuance positive à la situation dans tous les cas.


----------



## SergueiL

Comme l'a signalé Philipides, c'est une litote, donc pour en comprendre le sens principal, il faut mettre cette expression sous sa forme négative :
*il y a* *pire* devient :* il n'y a pas* *mieux*. 
Même si le résultat final est un peu hyperbolique, cela demeure l'idée générale.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour, 

Et quand la litote se présente sous la forme négative, il convient de la tourner sous la forme positive : "Va, je ne te hais point" = "Va, je t'aime."


----------



## Gemmenita

snarkhunter said:


> (...)"une moins bonne"(...)





SergueiL said:


> (...)il y a pire devient : il n'y a pas mieux.(...)





Roméo31 said:


> (...) il convient de la tourner sous la forme positive(...)





Voilà justement ce qui allait être ma deuxième question (la raison pour laquelle j'avais employé exprès 'plus _mauvaise_' ), voyant que
l'emploi de 'mauvaise' ici,  a un sens tout à fait contradictoire avec la_ bonne _façon (pas mauvaise!) pour commencer sa carrière!

Mais vous m'avez devancée par vos superbes réponses, ce dont je vous remercie beaucoup.


Eh bien, j'ai une autre question aussi, s'il vous plaît:
Est-ce que cette formule ( Il y a pire pour) est fréquente dans le langage parlé ou bien elle appartient uniquement au langage écrit?

merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point important aussi


----------



## Roméo31

Re-bonsoir,

Cela dépend du registre de langue (niveau de langue) du locuteur!...
Ce qui est certain, c'est que l'expression écrite ne détient pas le monopole de cette expression.


----------



## Gemmenita

Roméo31 said:


> Re-bonsoir,
> Cela dépend du registre de langue (niveau de langue) du locuteur!...(...)



Bonsoir Roméo,

Et cela appartient à quel registre de langue? Soutenu, courant ou familier? 

 Mais comme vous venez d'élargir le registre en disant 'registre de langue *du locuteur*', je crois que cela peut appartenir à _tous les trois registres._ 
N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Je ne me suis peut-être pas très bien exprimé...

Reprenons : 
1° comme je te l'ai écrit (en d'autres termes), "il y a pire" n'appartient pas seulement à la langue écrite : des locuteurs d'un bon niveau langagier l'emploient ; 
2° "il y a pire" ne relève certainement pas du registre familier ; 
3° j'ai du mal à classer cette expression dans le registre courant : le commun des locuteurs et des scripteurs ne s'exprime pas par litotes.
4° cela relève donc  plutôt du style soutenu, assez soutenu en tout cas.


----------



## Philippides

Roméo31 said:


> 1° comme je te l'ai écrit (en d'autres termes), "il y a pire" n'appartient pas seulement à la langue écrite : des locuteurs d'un bon niveau langagier l'emploient ;
> 2° "il y a pire" ne relève certainement pas du registre familier ;
> 3° j'ai du mal à classer cette expression dans le registre courant : le commun des locuteurs et des scripteurs ne s'exprime pas par litotes.
> 4° cela relève donc  plutôt du style soutenu, assez soutenu en tout cas.


Il me semble que l'on peut tout à fait dans une discussion courante entendre "y'a pire pour commencer dans la vie". Ce ne serait donc pas que du style soutenu. 
Ou alors, c'est que j'ai et fréquente des personnes ayant un bon niveau langagier 
Mais je chipote peut-être


----------



## Roméo31

Philipides said:


> Il me semble que l'on peut tout à fait dans une discussion courante entendre "y'a pire pour commencer dans la vie". Ce ne serait donc pas que du style soutenu.
> Ou alors, c'est que j'ai et fréquente des personnes ayant un bon niveau langagier
> Mais je chipote peut-être




Certes, mais en modifiant l'expression, vous changez le registre de langue auquel elle appartient! Comment cela a-t-il pu vous échapper ?


 "Il y a" est (en soi = sans préjuger du ou des mots qui suivent)  du registre courant ; "y'a", du registre familier. 

Y'a Philipides qui ne prête pas une attention suffisamment soutenue à ce qu'il écrit!

Allez! Bonne soirée!


----------



## Gemmenita

Roméo31 said:


> (...)
> Je ne me suis peut-être pas très bien exprimé...
> Reprenons :
> 1° comme je te l'ai écrit (en d'autres termes), "il y a pire" n'appartient pas seulement à la langue écrite : des locuteurs d'un bon niveau langagier l'emploient ;
> 2° "il y a pire" ne relève certainement pas du registre familier ;
> 3° j'ai du mal à classer cette expression dans le registre courant : le commun des locuteurs et des scripteurs ne s'exprime pas par litotes.
> 4° cela relève donc  plutôt du style soutenu, assez soutenu en tout cas.



Superbe!  Tu es unique Roméo! 
Merci infiniment...


----------



## SergueiL

Roméo31 said:


> 3° j'ai du mal à classer cette expression dans le registre courant : le commun des locuteurs et des scripteurs ne s'exprime pas par litotes.
> 4° cela relève donc  plutôt du style soutenu, assez soutenu en tout cas.


Je crois que la litote est une figure de style plutôt fréquente et cela dans tous les registres de langage.
Dans le cas de "il y a pire que" qui nous intéresse ici, je serais enclin à classer cette expression dans le registre courant. Mais tout le monde sait que les frontières entre les registres sont poreuses…


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas du tout de l'avis de Roméo31 et je rejoins entièrement SergueiL. _Il y a pire pour_ est pour moi  une expression courante, voire familière, mais pas du tout soutenue et encore moins littéraire. La litote n'est en effet pas du tout un procédé  réservé à la langue écrite soutenue. On la trouve dans de nombreuses expressions courantes : _ce n'est pas une lumière, ce n'est pas tout faux, il n'est plus tout jeune, elle n'est pas très belle_…


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,
Jepense que j'ai généralisé excessivement en écrivant que « lecommun des locuteurs et des scripteurs ne s'exprime pas parlitotes ».

Cela dit, je viensde faire un test avec trois personnes : toutes ont compris lesens de « _ce n'est pas une lumière, ce n'estpas tout faux, il n'est plus tout jeune, elle n'est pas trèsbelle », mais deux n'ont pas compris celui de la phraseinitiale « _(...) sa carrière prend forme alors qu'elle n'aque 18 ans lorsque le célèbre réalisateur Jacques Grandville luipropose un rôle. *Il y a pire pour* commencer sa vied'artiste! »

Jepersiste à penser que l'expression en cause ne relève pas duregistre familier, mais du registre « ssez soutenu en toutcas ». C'estqu'il y a des litotes communes et des litotes plus difficiles àcomprendre, comme « il ya pire pour... »


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous pour l'éclaircissement du registre.

Je suis contente que cette expression est fréquente en français. 

Alors pourriez-vous donner, s'il vous plaît, une ou deux phrases comme exemples
 pour cette expression bien utile? 

Pour relancer, je commence moi-même:

On a invité le grand chanteur X, la cérémonie aura lieu au grand jardin Y. Il y a pire pour inaugurer la nouvelle succursale de la Banque Z .

(Est-ce juste? )


Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Gemmenita,

Tu as tout compris. Recherche-la, tu verras que cette formulation est très utilisée et tout à fait courante (je rejoins aussi SergueiL). Et la litote en général n'est pas peu utilisée en français. 

Gemmenita pose ses questions sur WR, il y a pire pour faire des progrès en français !


----------



## Roméo31

Gemmenita said:


> On a invité le grand chanteur X, la cérémonie aura lieu au grand jardin Y. Il y a pire pour inaugurer la nouvelle succursale de la Banque Z .
> (Est-ce juste? )



Bonjour,

Oui, c'est juste.

Elle est intelligente, jolie et très  sympathique. Il y a pire comme femme.


Mais ceci n'est pas une litote : Il y a pire que le rhume, c'est par exemple une bronchite.


Ni ceci, à la forme négative : "il n'y a de pire sourd que celui qui ne veut entendre."


A bientôt!


----------



## Gemmenita

_Chouette! 
De superbes réponses et exemples de la part de deux de mes superbes coforistes:
Merci Karine , merci Roméo ._


----------

